
Show HN: Adabdha – Transparent Verifiable and Secure Movement Passes for COVID19 - SwaroopH
https://adabhda.com
======
SwaroopH
Hey everyone, I helped build this from scratch - happy to answer any questions
here.

TL;DR: Using Stripe Identity, Svelte and our Ethereum API gateway, we built an
app to generate tamper-proof passes as QR codes which can be easily verified
on chain with least privacy implications.

The core tenet of this project is to offer a decentralized alternative to the
traditionally accepted opaque process of granting of licenses and permissions,
whether in the physical or the digital world. We are starting off with
movement passes.

More details on how it works is on our whitepaper:
[https://www.notion.so/Adabdha-Project-
dc221e127c6d4984b916f6...](https://www.notion.so/Adabdha-Project-
dc221e127c6d4984b916f6352921e05a)

A live demo is at [http://app.adabdha.com](http://app.adabdha.com).

Code on:
[https://github.com/blockvigil/adabdha](https://github.com/blockvigil/adabdha)

